# 43/$40 Quest this week



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Has anyone seen it this low? What a joke


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

i got 20/$15.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> i got 20/$15.


20/$15 sucks but at least its possible to get 20 pings. I couldnt do 43 even if I tried


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

....you guys get Quests???? Lucky....


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Never had a quest in uber, we get nothing.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

65$ for 15 rides.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

40r/$80


----------

